# Nishiki Cascade.The 1 that started it all...



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

A couple of days ago,my Aunt calls me about a bike that belonged to my cousin that she was about to toss out. It turned out to be the very first mountain bike I ever rode.My cousin bought it new and he rode it over to my house.I was a roadie at the time and I told him mountain bikes were a fad. That was before I threw my leg over it and took it out for a spin. Many years and mt bikes later,I have the bike in my collection.It's a beater with many miles and my cousin abused it but it's a fun bike to ride,just like I remembered it. Of course I couldn't keep my tools away from it and I tweeked it for my style of riding.First thing to go was the kick stand.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

I built a lot of those when I was @ Durham Bike in Durham NH.


----------



## Dark Mower (Sep 2, 2006)

Would anyone know the seat post size for the 1989 Cascade?

I had to put the bike in storage soon after I bought it new. I cleaned out the storage shed two weeks ago and the bike was still there. I forgot I stored the bike away. I told my wife the bike had a rip in the seat so she threw it out with the post still attached. The original seat post was a gorgeous aluminum satin-luster-pearl finish.

The gum wall tires were rotted. But everything is in adjustment just like the day I bought it. I even have the original old/new too long 24-inch handlebar next to me now.

I've tried 27.2 and 26.8mm seat posts. They are too big. Anybody know the seat tube size?


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

Banks-

When did you work at Durham Bike? I bought my first real mountain bike there, a white Nishiki Colorado in 1991. I loved that bike!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Between 1986 and August 1992. I did have as stint working at Exeter Cycles too.

Seatpost size, Try 26.2


----------



## filegiant (Aug 1, 2004)

My first mountain bike (unless you consider my Schwinn Varsity, which spent as many miles on singletrack as the road) was also a Nishiki Cascade, albeit the very first year--1986. It featured 15 speeds, a rear XC Sport rollercam, bullmoose bars, a stock sholder strap (with braze-ons!) and the Le Pree triple-pulley rear derailleur. I eventually snapped the downtube just under the headtube and went through several forks. The first picture was about three days after I picked it up as I had already snapped off the "composite" Suntour XC lever blades. *I'm still looking for this model if anyone spots one!
* And, no, the moon boots were not SPD compatible.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dark Mower said:


> Would anyone know the seat post size for the 1989 Cascade?
> 
> I've tried 27.2 and 26.8mm seat posts. They are too big. Anybody know the seat tube size?


Dark Mower,I'll check my bike for you in the morning but I'm sure it's a 26.4mm or 26.6mm.
26.2mm would be what older bikes used around 1986.24.4 and 26.6 was common around 1989.Most of my bikes are around that year and they use these sizes.


----------



## Dark Mower (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you much!! Checking the seat post size would really be appreciated.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

26.2mm on my Cascade,it's an '88 model I believe.Or take your frame to a bike shop.


----------



## MRRhoades (Feb 20, 2011)

Just bought my first mountain bike a few days ago....it happens to be a Nishiki Cascade! And ironically, the exact bike 'filegiant' has/had! Here are a few pics...I'm going to convert it to SS.


----------

